# seezunge in zeeland ?



## chippog (5. Juli 2001)

wer war schon mal in südwestholland und hat seezungen geangelt? bin für jeden angeldienlichen hinweis dankbar!!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## havkat (6. Juli 2001)

Moin chippog!
In Holland noch nicht, aber in Norwegen/Nordfjordgebiet. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren´s Rotzungen. Gingen auf Wattwurm und schlanke Heringssteifen auf, nicht zu grossen, Plattfischhaken an der Paternostermontage.






------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 06-07-2001 um 16:26.]


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2001)

hallo havkat! nichts für ungut, nä, rotzungen ist für mich ein anderes projekt. die gehe ich mit einem spezialisten, momentaner weltrekorhalter und genau so plattfischverrückt wie ich, im nächsten oder übernächsten jahr angeln. nu war aber solea solea, seezunge, gefragt. weiss wer was??? 

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## TinkaTinka (23. Juli 2001)

Hai Chip !Südwestholland, bzw. Zeeland :Strände in Domburg, Westkapelle und in der Nähe von Renesse werden hauptsächlich beangelt, genaue Beschreibungen gibt es auf einer Karte mit Fischgründen im Angelladen in Renesse an der Hauptstraße, dort gibt es auch kostenlose Gezeitentabellen.
Am besten sollen die Strände bei Westnol sein, habe ich aber noch nicht getestet weil ich ja Makrelenangeln war, das Nachtangeln an dieser Stelle bracht nur nen Aal, kann aber auch an mir gelegen haben.Gruß Achim


----------



## chippog (30. Juli 2001)

danke tinka! werde deine infos im herzen bewegen und vor ort anwenden!!! machs gut und vor allem:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (21. August 2001)

hat nicht noch jemand diesen sommer zungen erbeutet???

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Hajo (7. September 2001)

Hab bisher immer in Nordholland bei Petten
auf Platte geangelt, aber noch nie eine Seezunge erwischt.Dafür aber Wolfsbarsche.
Ich meine daß der Bestand an Fischen an der Küste dort durch Überfischung sehr gering ist. Wer da andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat kann dass ja mailen. Gruß Hajo


----------



## chippog (10. Oktober 2001)

@ hajo zunge soll wohl viel leichter in südwestholland, zeeland zu erbeuten sein. hat noch wer einen tip auf lager???

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## TinkaTinka (11. Oktober 2001)

hey chippokNeueste info aus Zeeland-----zeelandbrücke auf Höhe des 2. Brückenpfeilers habe ich bei Tidenwechsel 2 schöne Zungen gesehen.
Konnte mich wegen der guten Sicht erst nicht zwischen angeln und tauchen entscheiden und habe mich dann zum 2. überreden lassen.
Angeln geht wie Tauchen auch nur bei Gezeitenwechsel bzw 20 - 30 min vorher und nachher sonst bläst es da recht heftig.
Das nächste Mal bin ich über sylvester da---Du auch ????Gruß Achim


----------



## chippog (16. Oktober 2001)

danke für die zungenortsangabe. bin silvester zu hause, göteborg, und hoffe trotz jetziger wärme, dass eis auf den westschwedischen fjorden liegt. die haken sind schon geschärft... guten rutsch-flutsch ins fischige 2002 und

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (20. März 2002)

ne, war nix mit eis auf den fjorden. bin aber noch immer daran interessiert, ob noch jemand was zum thema seezunge in südwestholland beizusteuern hat.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. März 2002)

*Zeeland*

Moin Chipp,

schau mal hier rein, ich weiß nicht ob es Dir viel hilft, aber trotzdem: Link


----------



## chippog (20. März 2002)

@ fft, danke! sieht doch prima aus!


----------



## PetriHelix (5. April 2002)

Hi,

ich bin auch öfter in Renesse an der Nordsee. Das letzte mal war ich jetzt über Ostern dort. War auch mal in Westkapelle gucken aber dort lief irgendwie nicht so viel. Also von den "alten" Anglern die ich dort kenne sagen alle das man in Westkapelle entweder am Panzer bzw der Teertrasse die dort ins Wasser geht angeln soll, oder aber am Holzsteg. Werde vielleicht demnächst mal für einen Abend zum Nachtangeln an den besagten Holzsteg fahren.
Ich selber habe ein paar Zungen am Delta-Expo (Neltje-Jans) gefangen. Dort einfach Gezeitenwechsel abwarten und rein damit. 

PetriHelix


----------



## heinrich (9. April 2002)

hallo chipp
ich war  über Ostern in Westkapelle und hab einen Deutschen Angler getroffen der zwei schöne Zungen im Eimer hatte,Stranabschnitt zwischen Zoutelande und westkapelle links vom Holzsteg ca 4/5 felder weiter.Am Leuchtturm vom Panzer richtung Domburg nur Hänger und aalmutter.Sehr gut ist der Strand von domburg hinter dem golfplatz und die Brücke neeltje Jans je nach Gezeiten Seeseite bzw.Landseite

Petri 
Heinrich


----------



## Kunze (15. April 2002)

Hallo chippog! In der Ausgabe April 2002 der ZeitschriftRute & Rolle ist auf Seite 79 ein ausführlicher Bericht zum Plattfischangeln auf Zeeland. Wenn du das Heft haben willst, PN an mich.    #h


----------



## Hummer (15. April 2002)

Hallo Bernd,

habe den Artikel schon an chip geschickt. Ich dachte mir, daß ihn das interessieren würde.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Kunze (15. April 2002)

Na, dann istja alles klar. #h


----------



## chippog (24. April 2002)

liebe leute! vielen dank!! ich sag nur ketchupflasche... lange zeit gar nixxx und dann... noch mals danke. ist nur die frage, wann ich loskomme! skitfiske aus schweden, chippog, mod für die platten und die küche


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2002)

nun habe ich selber noch eine heimseite enpfohlen bekommen: www.zeevisland.com ! der heimseitenmacher raffie scheint ausserdem den bogen mit den zungen prima raus zu haben. werde ihn bei gelegenheit besuchen! chippog


----------



## Mac Gill (2. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
Ich bin jetzt erst über diesen Thread gestolpert. Trotzdem gebe ich jetzt meinen Senf dazu. :q 
Ich fahre seit Jahren auf einen Campingplatz zwischen Zoutelande und Westkapelle. (auf diesem Campingplatz ist Hengelsport Zuiderduin ...)


An diesem Strandabschnitt bei Ebbe in den Abendstunden gibts eigentlich immer Seezunge, oder Scholle. Ich benutze dann eine Brandungsrute, Paternoster mit 4 Haken, 150gramm Ankerblei und Zargas als Hakenköder.

Mit nem kühlen Grolsch dazu bestimmt ein schöner Abend.

Zum Zeitvertreib empfehle ich mit der Spinnrute und GuFi oder Wobbler zwischen und neben den Wellenbrechern zu werfen. Da treiben sich immer Seebarsche (legger! :q ) rum.

Im Spätsommer ist auch in Wetskapelle der Steg zu empfehlen, mit grünen Federn auf Harder (Meeräsche)

Gruß
Mac Gill

... werde dieses Jahr auch noch einige male dort angeln gehen!


----------



## chippog (2. Juli 2002)

@ mac gill!

klasse, danke, prima! klingt gut!! falls du schöne erfolge hast, bin ich für eine kleine mitteilung nach diesem sommer sehr dankbar. auch weitere technische tricks sind natürlich sehr willkommen.

skit fiske aus göteborg wünscht chippog


----------

